# Jim Reinke



## ray from hale (May 2, 2003)

Does anyone have memories or stories of the famous river runner Jim Reinke ?


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Oh boy!

Ginger Snap, the Lake boat, Eye Sore (that funky river boat) He did row for many years.

He was more of a Lake Guy, but a bunch of us fished the River.

Sunday blow days were a hoot at Bunyan Town!

What, he pass?


----------



## ray from hale (May 2, 2003)

Passed in 2012 I think , was just thinking of him today. Took my son on first driftboat trip when he was 8 ,Jim didn't think it would work , too young. I said let's try it if it doesn't work well motor home and I'll pay you for a full day. We had so much fun and Jim loved my son . we fished with Jim for 10 more years and he never charged us after that first time . Stayed in touch with him after my son went into the Navy , would go by the house and visit and see how he was doing . He was a hell of a guy. Ginger passed last May


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

That's too bad!

All those guys were a hoot. I remember when he sold the Ginger Snap to Verne. 
Crazy times when the Pirate Fleet came up from Ohio. Non-stop parties! For months!


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

I never fished with Jim, but shared some beers and fish stories with him a few times. I would run into him at the Hilltop, or Ausable Inn once in a while. Dude knew Salmon, and Steelhead, inside, and out. 

There are only two "regular" guides on the Ausable below Foote, that I know of. Calypso, and another guy. Once in a while I see an unfamiliar guide on the river, but not often.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

I believe the Calypso was Jim's rowboat. Could be wrong, it's been 20 years. 

Back then another guy showed up. Something Banana (maybe banana split out of Flint?) a real @$$!

Ron LaBon out of Wellmans and Dennis Bidigare.

Jim always joked about fishing his holes. I just told him to put a fence around it! :Modified_ :lol:

When I tell these youngsters about 20 fish days, they think I'm smoking weed! 28 was our best!

Jim Angus, Frank Miller, Tom Schneider, Tonka the Indian, can't remember the name of that old cigar chewing bastard that lived at Footsite. He'd plow the Rea Road launch with his CJ and we'd supply the salt. 

I often think about my place on 23, still miss it, but at the time it was using me, not it. Bought it cheap after the Base closed and almost doubled my money 5-6 years later. 

Thought I miss the guys, but they dropped like flies! 

Really haven't fished the Lower since! :sad:


----------



## Erik (Jan 17, 2000)

Didn't know him personally but our paths crossed a lot. He was always courteous on the river.
I was always impressed with his stamina. There were a number of times I fished in the morning and would see him working a run. I would go home and eat lunch get warmed up and return to the river later in the day only to see him working another run in a completely different section. And I'm talking like February bitter cold. I suppose you stay warm rowing a boat but to be out there all day like that I don't care who you are, that's tough.


----------



## herb09 (Jan 11, 2009)

Shoeman said:


> I believe the Calypso was Jim's rowboat. Could be wrong, it's been 20 years.
> 
> Back then another guy showed up. Something Banana (maybe banana split out of Flint?) a real @$$!
> 
> ...


Showman I wonder if we ever crossed paths, been Steelhead fishing there since 1971 mostly a winter fisherman but recall all the folks you mentioned and damn those were the good old days,not only could you catch 20 fish the 20 guys on both sides of you would do just as well.


----------



## MichiganStreamside (Jan 19, 2014)

Yeah I remember him well. He slashed my tires at Whirlpool the first year I started my guide service.


----------



## FlyWeight (Dec 26, 2011)

I remember Jim. I was just a kid being mentored by Tom Sneider and Lance Hinatsu. I think Lance brought the drift boat into our state. It was before the fed cut roads for access. You had to walk in. The Michigan Steelheaders had really just started. Fishing the tournaments. Great fun! I fished the Big M for many years there after. Almost forgot about the Ausable. I fished the river this weekend. Many of the old memories crossed my mind. An occasional prospector stopping to ask "see any fish". Still beautiful, regardless. Is Scrobot still around?


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

There was quite a bit of tire slashing one year. 

Tom taught me to row on that old Koffler. What a tank! He was famous for fishing underwater lumber yards....LOL
I guess when you get your plugs for free... 

One of the stories floating around was Tom and John King. One rod a piece, you name the river, a thousand bucks.

Not sure about Scrobot. His wife Karen sold my house. 

Herb, our paths probably did cross. I ran a 14' Lund with an electric anchor. We fished all winter long. One year she was frozen from the Boy Scout Camp all the way down. We called it the year of the worm. Those fish were fools for a 1/2 night crawler with a corky. Had to go to Pet Shops to get them.


----------



## Erik (Jan 17, 2000)

I know of one occasion that a bunch of tires got slashed at Whirlpool. That was Nov 15th like 1989??? My dad and I showed up right after it happened. The police were taking pictures of the shoe prints in the snow. There was a whole bunch of pissed off fishermen. That tire place in Oscoda, Juniors I think it was? They were driving back and forth bringing people new tires. We kind of figured it was one of the natives from the area that did it.
My folks had a place up there from 74 till 98. They ran the Driftwood Den on US23 if anyone is familiar.


----------



## june bugger (Oct 28, 2015)

surprised nobody mentions oldJoe Washa always had a golden retriever with him. He was the river rat of the ausable for sure.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Wasche's dog ate more steelhead than a killer whale.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Joe was a miserable old SOB, but we chatted most of the times we bumped into each other on the river. Duggar (Haynes Duggar) was a cool old boy. Burl (Burls Gold Nuggets came from him) was a great guy. Sadly, all the old regulars are gone now. I guess I'll be one of the new Old Boys pretty soon.


----------



## herb09 (Jan 11, 2009)

Yup they all disappeared and took the fish with em.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Jim Angus started the exodus after his bile duct poisoned him.

Tom Schneider sold his house on the Base and last I heard he was in some kind of nursing facility down here. MS kicked his ass. 

I haven't been back in probably a dozen or more years. 

I still have the memories.... of a much younger man!


----------

